# Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht



## michael2016 (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
man liest immer wieder, dass für Hecht mind. #8 benutzt werden soll. Grund sind wohl die großen Streamer.
Wie groß sind denn große Streamer ?

Grund der Frage:
Ich möchte mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen.
Zielfische sind Barsch, Hecht und evtl Friedfische (Trockenfliege, Nymphe)
Zum Ausprobieren möchte ich mir aber nicht 2 Ruten kaufen, da dann schnell 500€ wech sind.

Die Frage ist, ob nicht eine 6/7 auch reicht, um beides zu angeln. Trockenfliege, Nymphe, Nassfliege, kleine Streamer und Hechtstreamer bis ca 15 cm.

Oder ist das ein "fauler Kompromiss" und beides geht schlecht ?

Sorry für die Frage, aber je mehr man im INet liest, desto verwirrender wird´s....|uhoh:

Danke und Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bindestuebchen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo Michael

 Ich habe 2 Fliegenruten eine ist ne 5   für Friedfisch und die andere für Hecht in Klasse 8/9  Big Daddy  .  kleine streamer lassen sich mit einer 5 rute nicht richtig werfen und so ein Hecht ist auch nicht ohne den so eine Flucht muß auch gut von einer Rute gutabgefangen werden . Es macht schon sin 2 Ruten zuhaben .


----------



## Jerkwolf (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo, es geht hier vorrangig um die Köder die du werfen willst und das damit erforderliche Schnurgewicht um deinen Köder mit oder gegen den Wind werfen zu können.
Wenn du buschige 25cm Fliegen fischen willst dann is das mit ner 6er Rute kaum zu bewältigen. 
Mit ner 9er und nem 30g Schusskopf funktioniert das relativ gut.
Wenn du mit 5cm Forellenstreamern auf Hecht fischen wills is das bestimmt auch mit ner 6er und nem 17g Kopf möglich.
Aber was spricht gegen ne stärkere Rute? Kleinere Köder kannste damit auch werfen, andersrum funktioniert das nich... und bei nem 12kg Fisch is etwas mehr Power auch nich schlecht...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo michael2016,

das Fischen auf Hecht mit Streamern und auf Friedfische mit Trockenfliege und Nymphe sind nunmal zwei Paar Stiefel, das paßt in einer Rute schwerlich zusammen. Ich empfehle eine 8er oder 9er für Hecht und eine 5er für die anderen Fische.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## dreampike (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo Michael, 

ich denke dass Du eine Entscheidung treffen musst, womit Du beim Fliegenfischen anfangen willst. Und ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, nicht mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Hecht die ersten Erfahrungen mit der Fliegenrute zu sammeln. Nicht nur weil ein Hechtstreamer ein ziemliches Geschoss sein kann und bei einem Wurffehler echt Unheil anrichten kann, sondern weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht, die Leichtigkeit und die Eleganz dieser Art zu fischen mit feinerem Gerät kennen zu lernen. Eine 5er-Rute für Salmoniden, Weißfische und auch mal einen kleinen Karpfen ist super und macht einen Heidenspaß. Wenn Du dann wurfsicher bist, dann probiere mal eine 8er oder 9er Rute aus, laß Dir das am besten von einem erfahrenen Hechtfliegenfischer zeigen. Und wenn Dir das auch zusagt, dann lege Dir eine Hechtrute zu. 
Beim Autokauf musst Du ja auch die Entscheidung treffen, ob Du ein PS-starkes Cabrio willst oder einen verbrauchsarmen Familiendiesel...

Wolfgang


----------



## GoFlyFishing (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo, 

Dreampike hat ganz recht. Beim Hechtfischen lernst du das Fliegenfischen-Wurf-ABC nicht gerade ideal. 
Nimm ne 5er zum Einstieg, für Barsch, Friedfisch etc. und wenn du die Technik behrrschst ne 8er oder 9er für Hecht. 

Auch wenn du länger Freude am Fliegenfischen haben willst, und dich als Allrounder (Hecht, Friedfisch, etc.) aufstellst, wirst du früher oder später eh nicht umhin kommen eine 5er und eine 8er zu kaufen... 

Viel Spaß, Petri
Simon


----------



## Brachsenfan (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Zu deiner ersten Frage: 
"Große" Streamer definiert jeder anders. Für mich ist ein Streamer mit 15cm noch nicht gerade groß. Kommt aber auch immer darauf an, aus welchem Material er ist. Streamer aus reinem Kunsthaar nehmen kein Wasser auf und lassen sich somit auch noch mit Ruten einer geringeren Klasse gut werfen.
Ich fische beispielsweise auf Hecht ausschließlich mit einer Rute Klasse 6/7.
Allerdings fische ich mit dieser Rute auch kleine Nassfliegen und kleine Streamer auf Barsch, Forelle und Friedfisch.
Du schreibst außerdem, dass du mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen möchtest.
Wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe, dass du nicht im Meer, nicht mit extrem großen Fliegen und auch nicht mit der Trockenen auf Äsche/Forelle/Rotauge usw. fischen möchtest, kann ich dir nur eine Rute so in der Klasse 6/7 empfehlen.
Und sollte dir beim Fischen mit der Nassfliege doch mal "zufällig" ein Karpfen oder eine Barbe einsteigen, hast du mit der 6/7er-Rute auch noch ein wenig mehr entgegen zu setzen, als mit einer 3er oder 4er.
Ist aber Geschmackssache und du  musst das mit deinen Gegebenheiten bei dir Vorort abwägen, was sich für deine Gewässer besser eignet.

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## michael2016 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke für die Antworten.
Also entweder 5/6 mit Trocken- Nassfliege und Streamer auf Friedfisch und Barsche
oder 6/7 mit Trocken- Nassfliege und max mittleren Streamern auf Friedfisch und Barsche 
oder 7/8 mit grösseren Streamern auf Hecht und Trocken- Nassfliege wohl nicht auf Friedfisch.

Wenn ich das so lese, sollte wohl eine 6/7 für meine Zwecke nicht schlecht sein...
Trocken-Nassfliege, Nymphen und Streamer bis 10 cm lassen sich wohl damit bewältigen...

Danke und Gruß

Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

ne 6er oder 6/7er ist sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl zum Anfang.

Beim von Dir genannten Fischspektrum ohne Forelle oder Äsche ist dann eh Nassfliege oder noch besser Nymphe (Tipp bei viel Weissfisch, auch wenns Puristen grausen wird: Kunstmaden funzen auch ganz gut ;-)) als Trockenfliege angesagt.

Ne 6er 6/7er hält auch schon ein bisschen was aus, wenn man drillen kann und etwas aufopasst...

Rapfen wie auch Hechte zwischen 70 und 80 cm, damit hatte ich (drilltechnisch im Fluss) nie größere Probleme, da ist noch einige Luft nach oben.

Zum gezielten Hechtangeln mit Streamer würd ich aber auch wegen des komfortableren Werfens auf eine schwerere Rute gehen.


----------



## michael2016 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Wahrscheinlich wird es dir Greys 30  Klasse 6 in 2.75 m .
Eine Rolle mit Wechselspule.
1 x WF6F und 1 x lansam/mittel sinkend.

Damit sollte mein Köderspektrum von Fliege über Nymphe bis zum Streamer ca 10 cm wohl am Besten abgedeckt sein...

Kompromisse muss ich eingehen, ist klar.

Wenn´s dann richtig Spass macht, kommt irgendwann noch eine 8er Rute dazu...
Wahrscheinlich auch eine Greys 30.

Gefällt mir irgendwie die Rute :q

Gruß

Michael


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Ne 6er für Forelle, Barsch etc wäre mir zu heftig. Ich selbst fische mit einer 4er. Da sind auch 50+x Forellen überhaupt kein Problem. Also würde ich bei zwei Ruten eher zu 4/5er und für Hechte zu ner 8er tendieren.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo,



> Ich selbst fische mit einer 4er



Du bist aber sicherlich kein Anfänger. 
Dass man mit ner 4er auch 50+ fangen kann, glaube ich gern.
Aber i.d.R. dauert der Drill damit länger und das muss m.E. nicht unbedingt sein.

Klasse 5/6 fürs leichtere Fischen und 8/9 fürs gröbere Fischen  scheint für den Anfang auch aus meiner Sicht ein guter Kompromiss zu sein.

Allerdings sind auch die AFTMA-Angaben auch immer mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen, denn je nach Hersteller und Preissegment können sich Ruten auch durchaus mal eine Klasse höher oder niedriger "anfühlen". 

Exakt vermessen hab ich das aber noch nie.


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Du bist aber sicherlich kein Anfänger.



Doch doch...ich fische erst seit etwa acht Monaten mit der Fliege und möchte ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes mehr. 
Aber um noch mal auf den TE zu kommen. Wenn er Forelle und Hecht fischen möchte, wird er nicht um zwei Ruten rumkommen. Wenn du eine 4er nicht für geeignet für Anfänger hälst, dann auch gerne ne 5er - wie ich schrieb - für Forelle und Barsch. Allerdings wirst du bei Hecht selten auf eine 8er verzichten können. Ich hatte auch nur Geld für eine. Bei uns ist auch eher Forelle/Äsche ein Thema. Nun hab ich wieder etwas Kohle zusammen und kaufe mir dieses Jahr ne 8er für ein paar Hechtgewässer. Bis dahin tut´s halt noch meine gute Spinnrute. Manchmal muss man auch verzichten oder noch etwas sparen, bevor man irgendwelchen Blödsinn kauft.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo fishawk,

ich habe meine Fliegenruten nach der von Reim/Matschewsky entwickelten Methode vermessen. Ist schon interessant, was dabei herauskommt. Abweichungen von einer Rutenklasse rauf oder runter kann man fast noch als normal bezeichnen und das betrifft durchaus auch die Ruten der oberen Preisklasse. Der Gipfel war eine 7er, die eine 10er war. Andererseits gibt es auch Ruten, die das sind, was draufsteht. Schon komisch, daß das manche Rutenbauer hinkriegen und manche nicht.
Ist schon klar, es gibt nur eine Norm für die Schnüre, nicht für Ruten auf denen ist nur eine Empfehlung angebracht; aber die sollte doch schon stimmen.
Daß manch einer mit einer Rute nicht so klarkommt liegt eben manchmal auch an der falschen Angabe auf der Rute und die damit verbundene falsche Schnurempfehlung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo fishawk,
> 
> ich habe meine Fliegenruten nach der von Reim/Matschewsky entwickelten Methode vermessen. Ist schon interessant, was dabei herauskommt. Abweichungen von einer Rutenklasse rauf oder runter kann man fast noch als normal bezeichnen und das betrifft durchaus auch die Ruten der oberen Preisklasse. Der Gipfel war eine 7er, die eine 10er war. Andererseits gibt es auch Ruten, die das sind, was draufsteht. Schon komisch, daß das manche Rutenbauer hinkriegen und manche nicht.
> Ist schon klar, es gibt nur eine Norm für die Schnüre, nicht für Ruten auf denen ist nur eine Empfehlung angebracht; aber die sollte doch schon stimmen.
> ...




Das "Problem" sind nicht die Rutenbauer - sondern die Kunden.

Der eine will eine straffe 7'er - also steht auf dem 9'er Blank 7 drauf, und der Kunde ist happy.

Der nächste will eine weiche 5'er - also mach ich aus einer 4'er eine 5'er - und der Kunde ist happy.

Der nächste will ..........


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

wer von euch alten hasen fischt denn mit ner hohlglasrute? ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir eine zulege. so wegen der entschleunigung im leben und dem offensichtlich geilen drillvergnügen.... :k hab je eh nur so ein flüßchen mit max 10m breite. ich glaube, so ein teil würde ruhe in meinen körper bringen. :q


----------



## Thomas E. (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> wer von euch alten hasen fischt denn mit ner hohlglasrute? ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir eine zulege. so wegen der entschleunigung im leben und dem offensichtlich geilen drillvergnügen.... :k hab je eh nur so ein flüßchen mit max 10m breite. ich glaube, so ein teil würde ruhe in meinen körper bringen. :q



Hi,

ich fische ja schon wirklich sehr lange ausschließlich mit der Fliege und bin mit Hohlglas angefangen...
KF konnte ich mir damals noch nicht leisten.

Teste doch man eine langsame KF- Rute, die gibt es doch auch (wieder).
Es ist das überlegene Material.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo hirschkaefer,

meine ersten beiden Fliegenruten (1961 und 1963 gekauft) waren Hohlglasruten. Ab und zu fische ich aus Nostalgiegründen noch damit.
Das ist schon eine Umstellung, klappt aber nach so 10 bis 15 Minuten wieder ganz gut.
Ich würde Dir aber, wie Thomas 45 empfiehlt zu einer langsamen KF-Rute raten, sind auch nicht teurer und der Effekt ist fast der gleiche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo hirschkaefer,
> 
> meine ersten beiden Fliegenruten (1961 und 1963 gekauft)



Huch. Da war ich ja noch Quark im Schaufenster...  

Danke ich werde mich noch mal eingehend damit beschäftigen. Ist ja bald Saure-Gurken-Zeit. Noch eine Woche und dann ist Äsche bei uns zu. Thermometer sagt drei Grad plus. Ich will noch mal ans Wasser!!! Im Glasfaserbereich seit dieser Zeit ein paar Fortschritte gegeben haben.


----------



## Jerkwolf (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Moin,
gibt nen netten Schweden der fast ausschließlich mit 4/5er Ruten
sehr erfolgreich auf Hecht fischt, is also auch kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Wer lust hat kann ja mal bei seiner Seite: Gagnekulla.net vorbei schauen und sich überzeugen/ inspirieren lassen.
Is nen lustiger Typ der sich als Schnurhalter nen Handtuchhaken an die Jacke geklebt hat statt 60€ für'n Schnurkorb auszugeben.....


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Das "Problem" sind nicht die Rutenbauer - sondern die Kunden.
> 
> Der eine will eine straffe 7'er - also steht auf dem 9'er Blank 7 drauf, und der Kunde ist happy.
> 
> ...


Hallo AGV Furrer,

ehrlich gesagt, daß das sich so verhält hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß bewußt falsche Angaben auf Ruten gemacht werden nur um Kunden, die offensichtlich nicht viel Ahnung haben zufriedenzustellen. Aber spätestens wo einer mit einer 9er, die als 7er ausgezeichnet ist eine 7er Schnur werfen will muß er doch merken, daß da was nicht stimmt.
Andererseits glaube ich Dir schon, da Du ja vom Vertrieb her Ahnung hast, die ich ja so nicht habe.
Nun wundern mich derartige Abweichungen nicht mehr so.
Jedoch Verständnis dafür habe ich nicht.#d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Maifliege (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Aber Volker hat völlig recht. Aus Prestigegründen wird z. B. an der der Küste sehr darauf geachtet "es mit ner 6er" zu schaffen, obwohl es genau besehen eine halbachter ist...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Aber Volker hat völlig recht. Aus Prestigegründen wird z. B. an der der Küste sehr darauf geachtet "es mit ner 6er" zu schaffen, obwohl es genau besehen eine halbachter ist...


Hallo Maifliege,

aber diese Typen belügen sich doch in erster Linie selbst - ist schon irgendwie krank.

Petri Heil

Lajos, der zugegebener Weise von der Küstenfischerei auf Meerforellen wenig Ahnung hat.


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo AGV Furrer,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt, daß das sich so verhält hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß bewußt falsche Angaben auf Ruten gemacht werden nur um Kunden, die offensichtlich nicht viel Ahnung haben zufriedenzustellen. Aber spätestens wo einer mit einer 9er, die als 7er ausgezeichnet ist eine 7er Schnur werfen will muß er doch merken, daß da was nicht stimmt.
> Andererseits glaube ich Dir schon, da Du ja vom Vertrieb her Ahnung hast, die ich ja so nicht habe.
> ...


Da hast Du mich falsche verstanden, es werden nicht bewusst falsch Angaben auf den Ruten angebracht, sondern die Angaben nach denen die Kunden suchen, die zu der jeweiligen Rutenserie passen soll.

Bei straffen Fiegenruten nehm ich eben z.B. eine 9'er und schreibe 7 drauf, weil sie ja auch als eine sehr straffe 7'er ist beworben wird - und gefischt werden soll.


Wenn ich mit meiner 5'er Rute "spielen" will, dann fische ich sie:
als superweiche 5'er - mit einer 7'er Schnur
oder
als straffe 5'er, die spielend 20-25 Meter Schnur vom Wasser abhebt - mal mit einer 3'er oder 4'er Schnur.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo Volker,

alles klar, habe verstanden. Auf jeden Fall "wundere" ich mich jetzt nicht mehr, daß viele Angaben auf den Ruten nicht stimmen.
So wie Du hat mir das auch noch keiner erklärt und ich lerne auch im Alter noch gerne was dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

ich habe jahrelang einen kleiner Fluss befischt, der abwechseln schnelle und langsame Passagen hat. Unter den Rauschen gabs Forellen, davor Hechte. Und natürlich bin ich nicht mit 2 Ruten losgezogen.
Mit einer 6er hab ich abwechselnd Hechte auf mittler Streamer (12cm) gefangen und Forellen mit Nymphen.
Aber ein vergnügen ist das Werfen mit den Streamer nicht. Aber wenn am Fluss 10 m Distanz auf hecht reicht geht das.
Federstreamer sind hier eindeutig die bessere Wahl als Hasenfell, die sind mit Wasser sehr schwer.
Meine 8er nehm ich nur mit zum See um die halben Hasen zu werfen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> wer von euch alten hasen fischt denn mit ner hohlglasrute? ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir eine zulege. so wegen der entschleunigung im leben und dem offensichtlich geilen drillvergnügen.... :k hab je eh nur so ein flüßchen mit max 10m breite. ich glaube, so ein teil würde ruhe in meinen körper bringen. :q



Ich hab ne 4er, 6er 9Fuss und 8er 10 Fuss Hardy Fibatube.

Die 8er 10Fuss halte ich für unfischbar (obwohl ich gesehen habe dass es wundervill geht). Aber mein Orthopäde rät ab...

Mit persönlich schlucken die Fibatubes zu viel, feine Nymphenbisse flussabwärts verpennt man da eher.

Wenn jemand damit werfen kann hates allerdings seine ganz eigene Eleganz. Ein Genuss zum Zusehen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

@hirschkäfer: versuchs doch mal mit ner Gespließten. Echte Handarbeit, das is doch was.


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Servus, last euch doch nicht verrückt machen. Ein erfahrener Fliegenfischer spürt wie die Rute bei verschiedenen Schnüren und Klassen reagiert. Was natürlich ätzend ist, wenn man eine 6er an einem globigen 8er Rutenaufbau bekommt. Also Kollegen, seid gechillt drauf, geht fischen, kauft euch die richtige Schnur für eure Rute und gut is....


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Kameraden, wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann vermesst eure Ruten doch selbst siehe PDF

http://www.angelverein-ragow.de/Texte/pdf/Messverfahren.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Interessanter Link, danke (wär mir aber zu doof, muss ich auch ehrlich sagen)..


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Flyfisher.1984 schrieb:


> Servus, last euch doch nicht verrückt machen. Ein erfahrener Fliegenfischer spürt wie die Rute bei verschiedenen Schnüren und Klassen reagiert. Was natürlich ätzend ist, wenn man eine 6er an einem globigen 8er Rutenaufbau bekommt. Also Kollegen, seid gechillt drauf, geht fischen, kauft euch die richtige Schnur für eure Rute und gut is....


Hallo,

da hast Du schon recht, aber ein Anfänger vertraut doch erst mal auf das, was auf der Rute draufsteht und das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen bzw. Messungen zu zwei Dritteln falsch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Und warum, lieber Thomas, muss ich mal ehrlich fragen?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Weil:
Nicht oft genug mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs, dass ich mir den Stress des selber vermessens machen würde, solange ich gut mit meiner Uraltkombo zurecht komm...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanter Link, danke (wär mir aber zu doof, muss ich auch ehrlich sagen)..


Hallo Thomas,

ein bißchen Aufwand ist es schon, gibt aber interessante Ergebnisse. Ich wandte das Messverfahren das erste Mal bei einer geerbten 7er an, mit der ich im Frühjahr das erste mal loszog, auf Barben. Die Rute war übrigens aus dem Hochpreissektor. Ich dachte, daß ich über den Winter das Werfen verlernt habe; ich kam überhaupt nicht zurecht.
Die Nachmessung ergab, daß es eine astreine 10er war.
Da war mir klar, daß ich mit der 7er Schnur auf der mit 7 ausgezeichneten Rute nicht zurechtkam.
Das war aber auch die einzige Messung, die um 3 Klassen abwich. 
Aber "stimmen" tut nach meiner Erfahrung die Angabe nur bei etwa einem Drittel der Ruten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Bist ja auch nicht damit zurecht gekommen - bei mir hauts ja hin - kein Grund zum messen..


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Glück (und natürlich Können!) gehabt. #6

Wie Lajos richtig bemerkt, die meisten Ruten passen nicht mit der aufgedruckten Schnurklasse zusammen, viele Schnüre auch nicht. 
Viele junge, ehrgeizige Fliegenfischer verzweifeln dann, weil die erste 5er Rute eine 7er ist und sich beim vielen Üben das Feeling einfach nicht einstellt, mit der 5er Schnur. 
Andersherum ist meine 10 Fuss CTS #7 vermessen eine 6er, mit einer 7er Coastal (die eher eine 8er ist) ärgere ich mir meinen schönen Ostseeurlaub kaputt und hab auch noch 80 € für die Schnur in den Wind geschossen.
Ruten vermessen und Schnüre wiegen heißt letztendlich wissen und Fehler minimieren.
Man muss den Aufwand natürlich nicht treiben, man kann aber.
Ich hab schon ein paar Ruten gebaut, alle vermessen und bin zu aufschlussreichen Ergebnissen gekommen.
Ein wenig kritischer Umgang mit den Ergebnissen ist jedoch immer geboten, mit einer Portion Erfahrung ist das eigene Gefühl an Rute und Schnur sicher genauso wertvoll.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bist ja auch nicht damit zurecht gekommen - bei mir hauts ja hin - kein Grund zum messen..


Hallo Thomas,

klar, wenns hinhaut hat man ja auch keinen Grund zum Nachmessen.
Ich stieg ja damals auch erst ein, weil ich mit der Pseudo 7er (die ja in echt eine 10er war) so gar nicht zurecht kam und ich mich an einen Artikel mit der Beschreibung der Reim/Matschewsky Methode erinnerte; dann war meine Neugier geweckt und nach und nach habe ich meine ganzen Ruten vermessen und noch einige von Bekannten dazu.

Petri Heil

Laos


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hi,
Als Anfänger hast du verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Erstens: DU hast wirklich jemanden der Werfen kann und von der Materie eine Ahnung hat, der dir hilft. Aber wer hat schon wirklich Ahnung vom Werfen?Es gibt Leute, die kommen am Wasser mit einer teuren Sage Rute an und beherrschen nicht einmal den Einfach oder Doppelzug, geschweige den 15-20 Meter Schnur in der Luft zu halten.Also, da muss man schon wirklich Glück haben.

Zweitens: Du gehst zum Fachhändler der Ahnung hat und kaufst dir ein Setup. Aber wer hat bei sich einen wirklich fiten Fliegenfischer? Und dann vielleicht das Pech, dass er dir nur Schmarrn verkauft oder nur Kohle scheffeln will. Und im Internethandel kannst du die Rute nicht probewerfen.Am Schluss kannst du super Glück haben oder auch entäuscht werden.


Drittens: DU buchst ein guiding für einiges an Geld. Lernst das Werfen und lässt dir durch den Lehrer alles erklären und kaufst dann die Produktempfehlungen.

Viertens: Du liest dich selbst fit und kaufst dann im Laden oder Online Handel deine Rute, die dir gefällt und kämpfst dich richtig durch. Als Anfänger gehst du auf die Wiese, bis dir der Arm brennt und wirfst deine Rute mit verschiedenen günstigen Schnüren in verschiedenen Klassen und findest dann deine Rute, deine Schnur und dein persönliches Setup.
Schau auf Ebay, gebe Fliegenschnur ein, und du bekommst für 12 Euro verschiedene Schnüre. Eine Klasse Aftma 5, eine Aftma 4 und eine Aftma 6 bei einer 5er Rute und lernst deine Rute wirklich kennen. Wenn du wirklich fit werden willst eine DT, WF Floating und sinking. Und erst dann wenn du werfen kannst, deine Rute kennst. Dann kaufe dir als Anfänger was gescheites.


Fünftens: You dont give a fuck!! Kaufst einfach deine Sachen, gehst ans Wasser und lernst am Wasser..Harter Weg und vielleicht wird viel Zeit mit Misserfolgen verschwendet, aber Fische fängst du trotzdem.:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo flyfisher.1984,

ich würde jedem Anfänger zu einem Kurs raten. Sicher kennt man vielleicht den einen oder anderen versierten Fliegenfischer, der auch bereit ist, einem Anfänger etwas beizubringen aber nicht jeder gute Fliegenfischer ist auch in der Lage seine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten entsprechend weiterzugeben bzw. dem Anfänger zu vermitteln.
Da wird statt Freude an der Sache sehr schnell Frust aufkommen.
Das Fliegenfischen selber erlernen zu wollen ist sicher der schwierigste Weg und die meisten die das versuchen, werden das Ganze aufgeben, bevor sie es leidlich können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Flyfisher.1984 schrieb:


> Fünftens: You dont give a fuck!! Kaufst einfach deine Sachen, gehst ans Wasser und lernst am Wasser..Harter Weg und vielleicht wird viel Zeit mit Misserfolgen verschwendet, aber Fische fängst du trotzdem.:vik::vik::vik::vik:


War vor über 30 Jahren mein Weg (und war klasse!!!) - gab da nicht so das breite Angebot wie heute..

Mit den Möglichkeiten heute würde ich vielleicht auch eher dazu tendieren, mir helfen zu lassen..


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War vor über 30 Jahren mein Weg (und war klasse!!!) - gab da nicht so das breite Angebot wie heute..
> 
> Mit den Möglichkeiten heute würde ich vielleicht auch eher dazu tendieren, mir helfen zu lassen..


Hallo,

ja, früher waren die Möglichkeiten das Fliegenwerfen/fischen zu erlernen schon bescheidener als heute.
Darum bin ich heute noch froh darüber, daß ich damals (1961) das Werfen in der Jugendgruppe unseres Vereins beim Training für das Casting erlernen konnte, sonst gab es ja dafür kaum Möglichkeiten. Unser Lehrmeister damals war Berndt Matschewsky und der war wirklich gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo allerseits,

ein Verein mit einer Casting- Abteilung ist schon ganz gut. 
Wenn auch das Casting- Gerät für de Disziplin "Fliege Ziel" und "Fliege Distanz" sich sehr vom Gebrauchsgerät zum Fischen unterscheidet !
Viele Caster werfen mit leichtem Gerät doch nicht so...legen die Fliege routinemäßig viel härter ab.... , auch beherrschen sie meist keinerlei Trickwürfe.
http://www.hudl.com/technique/video/view/q4bOoAuo#

Auch jeder versierte FF kann mit Sicherheit einem Beginner beim Einstieg helfen.

Der natürlich beste Weg bei Interesse ist, erstmal zumindest einige Stunden fachkundigen Unterricht zu nehmen, um danach zu entscheiden, ob Ihm das FF überhaupt liegt bzw. Spaß macht.
Dann erst sollte er sich ggf. ausrüsten.

Der FF- Lehrer sollte im Idealfall ebenfalls jederzeit neutraler Ansprechpartner sein, für Ausrüstungsfragen, oder wenn es mal technische/ fischereiliche Schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ein Verein mit einer Casting- Abteilung ist schon ganz gut.
> Wenn auch das Casting- Gerät für de Disziplin "Fliege Ziel" und "Fliege Distanz" sich sehr vom Gebrauchsgerät zum Fischen unterscheidet !
> ...


Hallo Thomas,

das mit dem Casting trifft sicher heute oder traf auch schon vor 40 Jahren zu aber ich trat bei den Turnieren mit der Fliegenrute/Spinnrute an, mit der ich auch zum Fischen ging. Die vereinseigenen Fliegenruten wurden eigentlich nur am Anfang benutzt, bis man sich eine eigene Fliegenrute kaufte oder von denen, die mit dem Fliegenfischen nichts weiter am Hut hatten und nur für die Fliegendisziplinen trainierten.
Es gab damals (1960 bis 1965) zumindest bei den Jugendlichen die sogenannte Gebrauchsgeräteklasse, d.h. es wurde mit "normalen" Ruten geworfen. Wahrscheinlich war dies darin begründet um ohne großen extra finanziellen Aufwand das Casting für Jugendliche überhaupt zu ermöglichen bzw. erschwinglich zu machen.
Sicher kann jeder versierte Fliegenfischer einem Anfänger beim Einstieg helfen aber ich möchte keinem zumuten, daß er durch mich das Werfen lernen soll. Ich bin nämlich ein mieser Lehrer. Ich kann das zu Lernende nur schlecht vermitteln. Deshalb gebe ich nur theoretische Tipps und welche fürs praktische Fischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> @hirschkäfer: versuchs doch mal mit ner Gespließten. Echte Handarbeit, das is doch was.



Ja hab ich auch schon im Hinterkopf. Wo kaufe ich solche Ruten im Idealfall (gebraucht und nicht überteuert)? Eventuell direkt in England oder gibt´s hier in D auch Händler, die gute gebrauchte anbieten?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schon im Hinterkopf. Wo kaufe ich solche Ruten im Idealfall (gebraucht und nicht überteuert)? Eventuell direkt in England oder gibt´s hier in D auch Händler, die gute gebrauchte anbieten?



Hallo ,

wenn Du Dir eine gebrauchte Gespließte kaufen willst, schau Dir den Verkäufer genau an, es sind relativ viele Ruten aus dem Fernen Osten im Umlauf - gilt auch für neue Ruten.
Nicht daß Du Schrott kaufst. Eine gute neue Rute kostet zwischen 1000.- und 1500.- Euro, geht auch höher.
Die guten Gebrauchten haben auch ihren Preis.
Eine Gespließte ist schon ein Schmuckstück, etwas für jemanden, der für Ästhetik was übrig hat - indes, besser fischt man damit auch nicht als mit einer Kohlefaser aus dem mittleren Preissegment.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo, 

es gibt ausgezeichnete Hobby-Gespließtenbauer überall in Deutschland, wo du je nach Kontakt auch deutlich unter 1000 eine Rute bauen lassen kannst, genau nach deinen Vorstellungen, vom Taper bis zum Design, etc. 

Es gibt auch Gespließte ab 300Eu, von einer Firma industriell und in Massenproduktion hergestellt. 

Dann gibts die Gespließtenbauer mit Weltruf, wo du Jahre Wartezeit veranschlagen kannst, im Voraus.

Will jetzt nicht die alte Kohlefaser vs. Gespließte Diskussion aufwärmen, aber dass sich ne Gespließte wie ne Kohlefaser im mittleren Segment wirft, wie von Lajos formuliert, behaupte ich is nicht haltbar. Es gibt große Unterschiede und oft ist das Wurfgefühl mancher Gespließten sehr individuell. Mit meiner z.b. habe ich immer wieder erlebt, dass Kohlefaser-Werfer zuerst gar nicht mit ihr zurecht kommen, und damit die Möglichkeiten, die sie bietet, gerade an feiner Präsentation etc. überhaupt nicht ausnutzen können. 

Übrigens is ne Gespließte nicht automatisch softer als ne Kohlefaser. Gibt heute auch sehr stramme "schnelle" Gespließte.

Aber alles in allem ist ne Gespließte wie so vieles in unserem Hobby halt Liebhaberei. 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht die alte Kohlefaser vs. Gespließte Diskussion aufwärmen, aber dass sich ne Gespließte wie ne Kohlefaser im mittleren Segment wirft, wie von Lajos formuliert, behaupte ich is nicht haltbar. Es gibt große Unterschiede und oft ist das Wurfgefühl mancher Gespließten sehr individuell. Mit meiner z.b. habe ich immer wieder erlebt, dass Kohlefaser-Werfer zuerst gar nicht mit ihr zurecht kommen, und damit die Möglichkeiten, die sie bietet, gerade an feiner Präsentation etc. überhaupt nicht ausnutzen können.
> 
> Übrigens is ne Gespließte nicht automatisch softer als ne Kohlefaser. Gibt heute auch sehr stramme "schnelle" Gespließte.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

zum großen Teil gebe ich Dir recht, ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, daß das Wurfverhalten gleich ist, sondern wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, daß man mit einer Gespließten fischereilich gesehen nicht besser dasteht als mit einer passablen anderen Rute.
Indes, vom ästhetischen spielt sie schon in einer anderen Liga. Aber wenn man das ausreizen will, braucht man noch die entsprechende Rolle, Seidenschnüre und eventuell das Tweed-Jackett.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> das mit dem Casting trifft sicher heute oder traf auch schon vor 40 Jahren zu aber ich trat bei den Turnieren mit der Fliegenrute/Spinnrute an, mit der ich auch zum Fischen ging. Die vereinseigenen Fliegenruten wurden eigentlich nur am Anfang benutzt, bis man sich eine eigene Fliegenrute kaufte oder von denen, die mit dem Fliegenfischen nichts weiter am Hut hatten und nur für die Fliegendisziplinen trainierten.
> Es gab damals (1960 bis 1965) zumindest bei den Jugendlichen die sogenannte Gebrauchsgeräteklasse, d.h. es wurde mit "normalen" Ruten geworfen. Wahrscheinlich war dies darin begründet um ohne großen extra finanziellen Aufwand das Casting für Jugendliche überhaupt zu ermöglichen bzw. erschwinglich zu machen.



Moin,

finde ich klasse, ist aber nur selten der Fall !

Nach ICSF ist für "Fliege Einhand weit" aktuell nur diese Schnur erlaubt: 
Men, Boys and Veterans fly line: Minimum length 13.50 metres. Maximum weight 38 gram. from a single handed fly line.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> finde ich klasse, ist aber nur selten der Fall !
> 
> ...


Hallo,

klar, heutzutage ist das alles bis ins Detail geregelt.
Aber meine aktive Castingzeit ist seit über 50 Jahren vorbei (danach war ich noch ab und zu als Kampfrichter tätig).
Ich kam auch über Bayerische Meisterschaften nie hinaus.
Ein Freund von mir wurde 1963 mit 33 Metern beim "Fliege Einhand weit" Bayerischer Meister und das war damals auch Bayerischer Rekord, bei Jugendlichen wohlgemerkt.
Das war aber eine ganz normale Schnur aus dem Handel (Cortland), weiß ich deshalb genau, da wir die gleiche Schnur hatten, mit der wir auch zum Fischen gingen.
Daß es international gesehen damals auch schon strengere Regelungen gab, konnte ich als Zuschauer bei den 1963 in Nürnberg stattfindenden Weltmeisterschaften sehen, aber das waren ja auch erwachsene Werfer.
Aber Spaß hat es gemacht damals und man lernte halt so richtig schön das Werfen - das Umsetzen in die Praxis war dann eine andere Baustelle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

33 Meter war damals schon mit Gebrauchsgerät eine stramme Leistung !
Vom Podest sicher. ;-)

Welche Schnurklasse war das ?
Dann noch Ruten aus Hohlglass.

Mit 38 Gramm ist der WR aktuell ja bei gut 71 m.
Solche Weiten gehen aber nur mit Rückenwind !


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> 33 Meter war damals schon mit Gebrauchsgerät eine stramme Leistung !
> Vom Podest sicher. ;-)
> 
> Welche Schnurklasse war das ?
> ...


HalloThomas,

ja, das war eine stramme Leistung, aber das war ja auch unser Bester in Fliege-Weit und ja, natürlich, wie damals üblich vom Podest.
Hohlglas-Rute, 8 1/2 oder 9 Fuß und 6er Schnur.
Aus unserer Jugendgruppe entwuchsen auch ein paar Jahre später etliche Welt- und Europameister bei den Erwachsenen. Allein Walter Pfandl errang so an die 24 Weltmeistertitel, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Sein Vater Robert, den ich auch gut kannte, war ja ein Urgestein der Deutschen Fliegenfischerei (Erfinder des Pfandl-Mischblocks) und fing damals auch schon Karpfen mit der Fliegenrute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thomas1602 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Was würdet ihr denn für eine Rutenklasse  empfehlen?

Aktuell hab ich 2 4er Ruten unterschiedlicher Länge, möchte aber auchmal kleine Streamer, Maus oder  schwere Nymphen werfen, das geht bei der 4er nur bedingt. Zielfische wären eben Forellen/Rapfen/Hecht/Barbe. Mit großen Hechten ist bei uns absolut nicht zu rechnen. Nach ein bisl lesen dachte ich eher an 6er oder eventuell 7er?

Einsatzort sollen kleine Bäche, Seen bis zur Elbe (Dresden) sein. Mir ist schon klar, dass es nicht meine letzte Fliegenrute sein wird, also danach werden schon noch ein paar kommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo thomas1602,

also für Rapfen, Hecht und Barbe, 6er oder 7er, wenn, wie Du schreibst die Hechte nicht zu groß sind. Allerdings, wenn die Rapfen dort wo Du fischst groß werden, würde ich sogar zu einer 8er raten. Meinem Sohn ging beim Hechtfischen mal ein 82er Rapfen drauf, da ging aber die Post ab, da ist man über jede Reserve, die man hat froh.
EINE Rute, die für Forelle/Rapfen/Hecht und Barbe geeignet ist, gibt es praktisch nicht, außer man macht (faule) Kompromisse. Mit einer 7er auf unsere heimischen Forellen würde ich nicht fischen wollen. Aber da hast Du ja Deine 4er dafür.
Wegen der Länge; kleine Bäche, Seen bis zur Elbe, da ist es auch mit der Länge schwierig 8 1/2 Fuß würde ich sagen. Ist für den kleinen Bach wahrscheinlich zu lang für Seen und Elbe paßt sie schon eher, obwohl hier eine 9er wahrscheinlich besser wäre.
Du siehst, so einfach ist es nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dorschjäger (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Nette Erklärung.


----------



## thomas1602 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Lajos



Gute ERklärung, danke schonmal dafür 

Ich werd natürlich trotzdem die Beratung in meinem lokalen Laden suchen und da auch ein paar Ruten probewerfen können.

Aber bisl informieren und auch euren Rat kann man sich ja immer vorher einholen. Mir war auch vorher völlig klar, dass es dafür nicht die 1 Rute gibt,wollt euch nur meine Beweggründe nennen, warum die nächste Rute ansteht 

Nach deiner Erklärung tendiere ich jetzt auch immer mehr zw. 6 und 7. 8 lasse ich erstmal außen vor, da ich nicht so gerne 99,99% dann mit einer Rute fische, die ein wenig überdimensioniert ist. Was nicht bedeutet, dass später auch nochmal ne stärkere Rute folgen kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Ich werd natürlich trotzdem die Beratung in meinem lokalen Laden suchen und da auch ein paar Ruten probewerfen können.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sea-Trout (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo thomas1602,
> 
> also für Rapfen, Hecht und Barbe, 6er oder 7er, wenn, wie Du schreibst die Hechte nicht zu groß sind.


Hi,

ich finde ja es macht eher Sinn die Rutenklasse nach der Fliegengröße die man werfen möchte auszuwählen.So starke Kämpfer sind Hechte ja nun nicht die würde man auch mit der 6er 7er ohne Probleme ausdrillen.Nur mit solch einer Rutenklasse große Hechtstreamer zu werfen ist nicht wirklich schön.Ich würde für Hecht und gängige Hechtsreamer mindestens eine 8er empfehlen oder halt 9er 10er.


----------



## Thomas E. (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

Hallo,

noch präziser ist es, sich an das Schnurgewicht zu orientieren, und auch das Profil der Schnur zum Anwendungsgebiet auszuwählen !
Man sollte die Fliege im Wurf nicht/ kaum spüren, sonst ist die Schnur nicht passend.

Angaben nach AFFTA auf den Ruten sind nur Empfehlungen der Hersteller, die oft genug nicht stimmen. 

Für große Hechtfliegen nehme ich mind. eine spezielle 8er, lieber 9er Schnur, die eben eine massige Keule mit kurzer Verjüngung zur Spitze hat.


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bin verwirrt bez der Rutenklassen f. Hecht*

So würde ich es auch unterschreiben.
Möglich ist vieles und auch ich habe schon mit einer 6er Rute große Hechte problemlos ausgedrillt. Die Werferei ist allerdings nicht sehr genussvoll.  Geht man öfter auf Hecht und will variabel bleiben, ist eine schwerere Rute sinnvoll.
Sicher sind die Bodden bei uns hier oben etwas windanfälliger als das Binnenland aber auch ohne viel Wind werfen sich die großen Streamer am Ende unaufwendiger, wenn die Rute mit einer schweren Schnur klarkommt.
Mehrere meiner Freunde, die bisher 8er Ruten fischten sind auf schwereres Gerät umgestiegen, weil es sich einfach entspannter wirft...


----------

